# Counter Strike Source Mod Completely Unique!



## tristen620 (Jul 7, 2011)

CS:S WoW mod








(This server is not like other Warcraft servers which 
are based on Warcraft 3.This server is the World 
of Warcraft mod in CS:S.)

_For those who don't want to read details, server IP's:
*88.198.24.72* - EU (also known as wowmod.eu)
*174.34.185.146* - USA (also known as wowmod.us)
_

Getting Started

First thing to do is to pick a class
*Warrior* (DPS, Tank)
Warriors equip themselves carefully for combat and engage their enemies head-on, letting attacks glance off their heavy armor. They use diverse combat tactics and a wide variety of weapon types to protect their more vulnerable allies. Warriors must carefully master their rage – the power behind their strongest attacks – in order to maximize their effectiveness in combat.

*Rogue* (DPS)
Rogue is the 'sneaky' class in the game. It hides itself by lowering it's visibility ingame,
making it harder to spot. It also has added bonuses for attacking behind and from the shadows.
Most of the players think the rogue as an 'Over powered' class, 
because of it's ability to hide in the shadows and kill quickly behind the target.

*Mage* (DPS)
Mage focuses on high spell attacks, they die easily but can make huge damage in seconds!

Paladin (DPS, Tank, Healer)
Paladin is a multi fighting class, which can heal, deal damage and tank. It's a great class overall. It focuses on Seal damage, strength and regular criticals as a DpS. It can pull off some pretty nice healing also with the correct gear, making it pretty nice. As a tank, Paladin focuses on healing itself and having high armor. In boss events it uses Seal of Command to gain the threat.

*Priest*(DPS, Healer)
The priest is the cornerstone of the team. Priests are casters focused around healing with a few damaging spells. They have several heal and protection and spells varying between single target and aoe.
*
Shaman* (DPS, Healer)
Shaman is a class that can deal off very nice gun damage but also some magic damage. The class has 3 talent trees, which each focus on different things.

*Warlock* (DPS)
Warlock is a class that depends on it's stamina and inteligence. It's mainly doing DoT (Damage over Time) damage, but it can also do clear damage with a talent tree. 

*DeathKnight* (DPS, Tank)
Death Knight is the latest and the most promising class in wow mod.
If you like to annoy other players with slowdowns, gripping, tanking, throwing spells, or just shooting - this one is for you!

Second thing to do is to pick two professions

*Blacksmithing*
- Craft armor for Paladin, Warrior and DeathKnight

*Jewelcrafting*
- Craft trinket, ring and neck for all classes

*Mining*
- Gather resources for blacksmithing and jewelcrafting

*Leatherworking*
- Craft leather for Rogue and Shaman

*Skinning*
- Gather resources for leatherworking

*Tailoring*
- Craft cloth for Mage, Warlock and Priest

*Weavering*
- Gather resources for tailoring

*Enchanting*
- Extract magical dusts, essences and shards for use to enchant various attributes, powers, and properties to all sorts of equipable items

If you have done these easy steps you are ready to start

Learning more

Money?!
There are few money types in this mod.

Silver is the most common currency type in wow mod.


Silver is mostly used for
Buying items from shop
Auction
Profession recipes
Profession reagents
Gear


Gold is special wow mod currency.

Gold is mostly used for

Buy epic items and exp tomes
Subscribe for a premium account
Trading with players
 

Equpiment

There are different equipment for each class and talent tree.
Also there are 4 types with different rarity: Uncommon, rare, epic and legendary

14 pieces of different equipment:

Back, Chest, Feet, Hands, Helmet,
Legs Neck, Ring, Shield, Shoulder,
Trinket, Waists, Weapon and Wrists

Boss
At the moment there are only Mage, Warlock and Warrior boss. More will come soon

A boss fight is around 5 rounds.
To kill the boss you have to follow the tactics, they are very important.
This is why we have Tanks, DPS'ers and Healers, tank will hold threat while healers heal and DPS'ers attack the boss.

FAQ's

Servers and Sites

Our sites are
- WoWmod.eu (Forums)
- Wiki.WoWmod.eu (You can find most of the info you just read in this thread + more)
- Stats.WoWmod.eu
- Data.WoWmod.eu
- Bans.WoWmod.eu (In case you get banned you can check the reason here)

Servers IP's

World of Warcraft: Cataclysm EU - Connect wowmod.eu (In console)
- Server hosted in EU

World Of Warcraft: Cataclysm USA - Connect wowmod.us
- Server hosted in US

World Of Warcraft: Cataclysm Arena Server - Connect wowmod.eu:27019
- Used for 2v2, 4v4 and 5v5 matches to get honor points to buy special equipment
- WoW arena map

(The servers are linked to each other so you will still have your same characters if you join another server)

Gallery



















Pictures of effects and fights: http://imageshack.us/g/812/deaztec0002j.jpg/


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't suppose this is at all similar to Warcraft Source?


----------



## tristen620 (Jul 7, 2011)

-WOLF- said:


> I don't suppose this is at all similar to Warcraft Source?


 Kind of in a sense that they are both Warcraft in theme, but instead of having several (hundred?) different races with an unlimited number of levels that become pointless after about the first 15 there is a cap on a character's level of 85, and there are FAR more skills and spells per _class_.
There are 8 Classes on the mod and no "races", you may also have up to 15 characters and may change between them freely.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Is it compatible with Event Scripts and most popular admin mods?


----------



## tristen620 (Jul 7, 2011)

-WOLF- said:


> Is it compatible with Event Scripts and most popular admin mods?


With some of them, though the mod is not being currently shared with the general public, this was more of a "Share my Cure for Boredom" kinda post.
**Note: I am not the creator of the mod, just an avid player of it**

metamod (Any version which will support sourcemod)
sourcemod (1.2.1 or higher)

I will advise NOT running: ES, ES:Tools, Mani-admin plugin
Anyway if you run it should not cause any problems except random crashes which are included with those plugins


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Alright thanks. It's important for me to know as a server operator to know what I can and cannot use. It looks like a good mod, but I need to be more convinced that people would go to my server running this instead of playing the server that runs WCS - you know, why is this more compelling to play than the other?. It's all about finances, I make an investment into a server and run one mod on it I want to make sure that it is worth it. I will discuss this with my WCS admin and see what he has to say about it, thanks for the info however I think it's mod with great potential.


----------

